
Uvloop – Ultra fast implementation of asyncio event loop on top of libuv - restapi
https://github.com/magicstack/uvloop
======
1st1
Pleased to see a uvloop link here again ;) I'm the author, feel free to ask
questions.

I also recommend to read our blog posts about uvloop and asyncio on magic.io

~~~
dpraburaj
I have some questions related to the usage of async. At what scale(in terms of
number of users or server load) would choosing async based web frameworks over
traditional web frameworks like Django/Pylons make sense?

While using async is much easier with the new async/await syntax compared to
traditional async solutions like twisted, tornado etc., a lot of popular
database connectors and ORMs do not support async currently.

Even if the libraries a person needs are present at the moment, there's always
the chance that a library maybe required in the future that does not support
async and it may not be feasible to write a replacement(either due to the
person's lack of expertise or due to lack of funds to hire someone else to
write it).

In such a case, would using a traditional library by spawning threads to run
any blocking operation be a good stop-gap solution(until an async replacement
comes along)?

~~~
inglor
In general, mixing synchronous and asynchronous I/O typically brings you the
worst in both worlds.

This has been a nightmare in C# which pioneered async/await - a lot of
developers are struggling with footguns from mixing sync and async code.

Ryan Dhal said that he picked JavaScript for Node because he was afraid of
this and wanted a language without synchronous APIs already built in.

I think Python 3.5+ async/await is fantastic don't get me wrong - but if you
want to mix and match I'd recommend getting a second server that runs the
synchronous framework and then communicating over network (REST HTTP for
example) between the completely asynchronous server and the one running the
thread pool.

~~~
aikah
> This has been a nightmare in C# which pioneered async/await - a lot of
> developers are struggling with footguns from mixing sync and async code.

The big difference is that C# supports both multithreading and parallelism out
of the box. Python has multithreading but with a GIL, nodejs has none of the
2.

------
jmunsch
What are the benchmarks as compared to curio?

Are there any benefits to using uvloop vs curio?

